# Please pray for Buttons today



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Im sitting here at 6.45 am, awake at 5. Got to take Buttons in for his op at 7.30. My stomach is churning. I know he will probably be fine, its just the whole anaesthetic thing terrifies me. Got 2 clean 2 whole houses today as well, dont know how I will get through that. Please say a little prayer for him. Thanks guys. Xxxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I feel so bad. Hes up and waiting for his breakfast and of course I cant give him anything. Hes staring at me so Im trying to ignore him. Glad I said I would take him in early. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Awww he will be fine, he is Super Buttons! Please update later if you can! This will be all behind you in a few hours! Hugs!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts to little Buttons, he's a strong healthy boy he will be fine. By tea time tonight Ruth it will all be a distant memory and you can give him lots of TLC. xx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you guys. Ive just left him. Poor little boys tummy was all rumbly and he was so scared he climbed up my front and put his legs round my neck. Hes having it done at 1pm. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhhhh I feel your pain mami, this thing when our babies are sick, is so disgusting, I can barely get true it  sending prayers for your baby XOXOXO <3


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

P.s..what is he in for??


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Sending positive thoughts to little Buttons, he's a strong healthy boy he will be fine. By tea time tonight Ruth it will all be a distant memory and you can give him lots of TLC. xx


Thank you. Hes in to have his retained baby teeth removed (at least 5 I can see) and he has an umbilical hernia to be fixed x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh then I think he will be just perfect ! <3 it is a very easy operation  my girlfriend had her girl under for almost the same thing a while ago, and she made it, and she is 10 years old hihi  sending strong vibes for your little one <3


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know how you feel! My golden is going in for surgery next week. She is having - like a skin tag - removed from her lower eye lid. She's 9 years old and is afraid of everything! 

I'm sure he will do just fine! It's actually a good thing that you are cleaning 2 houses today! It will keep your mind off it for a little bit!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Ohh then I think he will be just perfect ! <3 it is a very easy operation  my girlfriend had her girl under for almost the same thing a while ago, and she made it, and she is 10 years old hihi  sending strong vibes for your little one <3


Thank you, I do appreciate it. Its so nice to have like-minded people that understand. I got to my cleaning job and told my lady about it and said I'd been awake most of the night worrying and that I felt like I'd handed over one of the kids. She looked at me as if I was mad and walked off. Non-animal people dont get it. Im worried hes going to get in a state because Ive left him. Hes all hungry, poor little boy and he has to wait till 1. He probably thinks Ive abandoned him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

Lots of positive thoughts for your baby good luck 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> I know how you feel! My golden is going in for surgery next week. She is having - like a skin tag - removed from her lower eye lid. She's 9 years old and is afraid of everything!
> 
> I'm sure he will do just fine! It's actually a good thing that you are cleaning 2 houses today! It will keep your mind off it for a little bit!


I bet thats a cyst. My son keeps getting lumps under his lower eye lid. Always cysts. Common place to get em. 
Dont feel like cleaning, I can tell you. Im dragging myself round. I normally clean all day tomorrow and Wednesday too but ladies have gone on holiday so Im pleased about that as it gives me 2 days to keep an eye on Buttons

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

You are right "non-animal" people do not understand how and animal can be a member of the family and your child. I consider Kalisee my daughter and the non-animal people can not understand that.

Thinking positive thoughts for your Buttons!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> You are right "non-animal" people do not understand how and animal can be a member of the family and your child. I consider Kalisee my daughter and the non-animal people can not understand that.
> 
> Thinking positive thoughts for your Buttons!


Thank you very much. Im so glad tbis forum exists. Even my own children dont get it. My daughter thinks Im totally nuts xx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Thank you very much. Im so glad this forum exists. Even my own children dont get it. My daughter thinks Im totally nuts xx
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And HOW do I still keep posting twice??? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

thoughts and prayers


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Huge positive thoughts and huge hugs xxx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. Getting nervous now, hour and fifteen minutes to go 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Thank you very much. Im so glad tbis forum exists. Even my own children dont get it. My daughter thinks Im totally nuts xx
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are totally nuts, that's why you fit in around here!
I totally feel your pain, it is the worst feeling handing over our babies into someone else's care, it makes us feel powerless. I am sure he will be fine though, and better in the long run for having had the surgeries.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You are totally nuts, that's why you fit in around here!
> I totally feel your pain, it is the worst feeling handing over our babies into someone else's care, it makes us feel powerless. I am sure he will be fine though, and better in the long run for having had the surgeries.


.

Thing is whats more responsible, do I worry about something that may never happen and leave him with a hernia and a mouthful of teeth or do I get it sorted. I felt alot better after discussing the anaesthetic and after care with the nurse. Just hope that I have done the right thing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And will be nice not to have to check his mouth all the time. That was a battle, Id say to him every day "show mummy your 300 and millionty-one toofings" to which he would respond by firmly clamping his gob shut and growling at me. Bless him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

So hard to keep your mind busy,he will be home again before you know it 

X


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe... Buttons is gonna do just great. Don't you worry yourself too much, everything will be fine. We can't wait to hear the great news! Xoxo buttons!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoping Buttons is out and with you now Ruth...prayers going. It's a great thing that we all have each other and we ALL understand, how lucky are we to have found this forum! Hang in there and think good thoughts! Kisses and hugs from all us girls.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Mia said:


> yeah the smell thing works both ways, sometimesu can ask a breeder to give u a small blanket from her house. Im gona take one with me with my dogs sent so when the meet her she smells like their own
> mia
> x


I wish he was. Hes going down for his op now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Where did that quote come from??? Lol. I was trying to quote debrawade10. Good grief

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Thank you very much. Im so glad tbis forum exists. Even my own children dont get it. My daughter thinks Im totally nuts xx
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha ha I know what you mean my daughter doesn't get it either, she too thinks I'm mad and calls me the crazy dog lady, I tell her she ought to be grateful I had my kids before I discovered the pleasure of dogs or she might not be here


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lisa T said:


> Ha ha I know what you mean my daughter doesn't get it either, she too thinks I'm mad and calls me the crazy dog lady, I tell her she ought to be grateful I had my kids before I discovered the pleasure of dogs or she might not be here


Ha! That's hilarious Lisa...our three boys were well into high school when we got the girls. I think they fell for them as much as my hubby did. But I can relate, the dogs are much easier than raising kids!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Ha ha I know what you mean my daughter doesn't get it either, she too thinks I'm mad and calls me the crazy dog lady, I tell her she ought to be grateful I had my kids before I discovered the pleasure of dogs or she might not be here


Thats what I say, ha. If Id discovered chi's earlier I wouldnt have had 4 kids. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I wish he was. Hes going down for his op now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got it Ruth. Know that we are praying and thing of you and buttons today. xoxox


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. Waiting for the phone call. Nurse said would take about an hour and a half so should be around 2.30ish

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Make sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I will. Still waiting x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Still waiting 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Just rang vets, hes still being operated on now, receptionist thinks vet was running late. I hope they dont keep him in over night if it gets too late in the day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Ha! But I can relate, the dogs are much easier than raising kids!





Rolo n Buttons said:


> Thats what I say, ha. If Id discovered chi's earlier I wouldnt have had 4 kids.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Lisa T said:


> Ha ha I know what you mean my daughter doesn't get it either, she too thinks I'm mad and calls me the crazy dog lady, I tell her she ought to be grateful I had my kids before I discovered the pleasure of dogs or she might not be here


Prayers that everything went great for little Buttons, and he will be home and recovering with lots of loving before you know it! Hahaha!! I'll jump on this bandwagon! I followed Jake into the TV room, but not before he found a full big glass of Coke that my DIL left in there yesterday when she was visiting and he spilled it ALL OVER my couch, floor, and brand new fur pillow! Kids! I called hubby, and said our two multiplied to 5, and make messes I have to clean up! Lulu is perfection--now why didn't we stick with Chihuahuas?! LOL


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Just rang vets, hes still being operated on now, receptionist thinks vet was running late. I hope they dont keep him in over night if it gets too late in the day
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think it will come to that Ruth but if it does make sure there is someone at the Vets overnight, if not insist on bringing him home. xx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> I don't think it will come to that Ruth but if it does make sure there is someone at the Vets overnight, if not insist on bringing him home. xx


Ive just said exactly that to my husband. i dont want to leave him ovednight if I can help it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Now im home and nerve-eating my way through a packet of bourbons

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How long before your vet closes?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> How long before your vet closes?


Crap, thats a point, not sure. Will google it. I think it is the local out of hours emergency vet so it stays open over night but with different staff. Depends if they will let him go. If i dont hear by 4.45 i will ring again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hoping his surgery was routine and his recovery will be quick! Odie also had an umbilical hernia that was repaired. You definitely made the right choice. Hernias are tricky things and can become so dangerous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

It says tbey shut at 6.30 but are then the out of hours vet for emergencies only but will continue to give care to existing inpatients. I wanted him bome though. God knows why they told me to take him in for 7.30 this morning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> It says they shut at 6.30 but are then the out of hours vet for emergencies only but will continue to give care to existing inpatients. I wanted him bome though. God knows why they told me to take him in for 7.30 this morning
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeez this app annoys me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Hugs and prayers..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree. I would keep calling until I knew he was out of surgery and ok, but I'm sure you were going to do that. Also, my thinking is as long as someone is there, you should be able to pick him up at anytime you want to provided he's "at himself" enough to come home. I feel sure they will work with you. The good thing is that they don't close and everyone go home with your little one stuck in there!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Receptionist has just rung, she says he's just out, coming round and lifting his head up (probably thinking where's mum, I want to kill her). I should be able to pick him up sometime this evening, probably bout 8. Vet is going to ring to tell me exactly what she's done. I've never felt so relieved. Off to have a cry now. Xxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh darn, I didn't read about him being left there. Unless someone will be there watching him around the clock, I wouldn't let him stay there if you can help it. I can understand where the clinic would be coming from, wanting to keep him until he's okay'd to go home. Maybe if they keep him there after hours, you could still pick him up later?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh darn, I didn't read about him being left there. Unless someone will be there watching him around the clock, I wouldn't let him stay there if you can help it. I can understand where the clinic would be coming from, wanting to keep him until he's okay'd to go home. Maybe if they keep him there after hours, you could still pick him up later?


That's what they've said I can do, thank god.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay, he is OK and you can get him tonight, so great result. He won't be cross Ruth, just really, really happy to see you.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Yay, he is OK and you can get him tonight, so great result. He won't be cross Ruth, just really, really happy to see you.


I know one thing, Rolo is being pigging annoying. He's been charging around looking for him whimpering and is MAJORLY hyper. Good job I've got a spare cage for Buttons because I've got a feeling Rolo is going to annoy him after about 30 seconds


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Great news!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad he's out and all is well, and you can pick him up. You'll be with him before you know it and in the mean time he will be resting. Keep us posted on how he is when you get him home.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Just spoke to vet. Hernia repaired, micro chipped. That was the easy bit. Teeth were a problem. He's had 5 out. She says his overbite should be a problem but actually isn't because he has less teeth than he should have, some should be there but aren't. They should have been in his gums if not erupted but are just not there. (Thank god for that or would be an even bigger problem). He has reabsorbing roots which is apparently common in chihuahuas. She got all the teeth out except part of the root of one which under X-Ray was too near to his eye so she had to leave that bit in. He has pain relief and antibiotics for that. She said that is a reabsorbing root so should disappear on its own. Had him microchipped too. Got to take him back next week. Got to ring at 7 to check he can be brought home at 8 as he's still dopey, he was under longer than expected. And all for the princely sum of £719! Lol. Hubby's gone a bit white but I had a feeling would be about that. Thank god we cancelled the neutering.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

So glad all went well Ruth, what a long day you've had. My sisters pup had a hernia same place, she said you've never had known, he was as lively as ever after. Just think loads of cuddles and kisses soon


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

So glad things came out well! Now comes the really hard part... keeping him still for the next few days!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmmm. Not looking forward to that bit. Ive bought the smaller cage down and put it in the front room and im going to kip (or not) on the settee next to Buttons. Thought best to separate him and Rolo as Rolo can be irritating at the best of times. Just given Rolo a bowl of boiled chicken and rice as he hasnt eaten since yesterday, think hes missing Buttons. Wolfed that down, hes like "wey hey, fresh chicken AND im aloud to eat it in the front room. Buttons can disapear more often !" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwwwww buttons ur sucha good boy <3 hoping for a warm recovery


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great! So glad it's over and all is ok.. A good cry is helpful, when you get him back he will be so happy to see you... Good thoughts on the smaller crate. Raisin & Mia were all over Lily when I brought her in, the strange smells make for lots of checking over. I can't imagine Buttons will be up for that so be prepared!
Smile just a little, it is a great stress reliever...xoxoxox


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hes home! very very dopey little boy xx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Give him a gentle kiss from me xxx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Everybody they pulled out all my extra toofings and cut my belly button off. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Well hes had some chicken and rice and a 35 gallon wee and is havingnsome daddy cuddly time. Biggest problem is keeping Rolo off of him, he keeps trying to lick his incision. Grrrr. Will put the lamp shade thingy on his head in a minute if he doesnt stop it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Well hes had some chicken and rice and a 35 gallon wee and is having some daddy cuddly time. Biggest problem is keeping Rolo off of him, he keeps trying to lick his incision. Grrrr. Will put the lamp shade thingy on his head in a minute if he doesnt stop it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lamp shade hahahaha. :lol:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Bless his little heart and yours. Glad he is home in loving arms.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh...look at that sweet, precious Buttons. So glad this day is over for you Ruth. xoxoxo


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww bless him  Had to pop in to see he was home safe before I go to bed

Hope you get some rest tonight and your gorgeous little man is not too sore 


x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe what a sweet baby! So glad he's home atlast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Well here we are at 12.52 am. Rolo will not leave Buttons alone so hes been put in his normal big cage. He wont stop whining to come out. Soon as I let him out, wont leave Buttons alone. Have to be up at 6. Grrrr. Tried putting Buttons in small cage, he rattles the door to come out. Argh! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Poor little guy. Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Just read this whole thread. Sorry you have had such a stressful day. Hope he feels better very soon!


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad he's doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Just read this whole thread. Sorry you have had such a stressful day. Hope he feels better very soon!


Stressful is an understatement. Lol. Had 2 40 stretches of sleep all night. Buttons seems fine. Rolo however is driving me insane. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

That should have said 2 lots of 40 minutes. My brain has melted

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Buttons is being a model patient, leaving his stitches alone, eating his chicken and rice and his cheese ball disguised tablets. Rolo is a nuerotic mess, hes been zooming about like a total loony all night, "Here I am, love me, love me, here I am, here I am" You'd have thought Buttons had been gone a month. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww, hihi poor mamiiii, make yourself some nice herbal tea <3 so good to hear that he is home and doing better ! I think tomorrow he will be fine like nothing was ever done hihi  XOXO


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Awww, hihi poor mamiiii, make yourself some nice herbal tea <3 so good to hear that he is home and doing better ! I think tomorrow he will be fine like nothing was ever done hihi  XOXO


Thanks AnnHelen. What a night!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Morning Ruth, sounds like your night was restful not, so glad Buttons Is doing ok and the way you describe Rolo's behaviour is hilarious, naughty little monkey. You know what will happen now don't you, Rolo will snooze all day while you walk around like a zombie. xx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Morning Ruth, sounds like your night was restful not, so glad Buttons Is doing ok and the way you describe Rolo's behaviour is hilarious, naughty little monkey. You know what will happen now don't you, Rolo will snooze all day while you walk around like a zombie. xx


Oh yeah......this is him now. Little #*!!$. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

This is Buttons dental chart, doesnt mean a lot to me but apparently the crosses are the teeth that came out and the circled ones are the teeth that should be there but are missing. Im so glad I had it done now, that lot would never have sorted itself out. Actually Ive just turned it upside down and that makes more sense

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

